# Most Common Jar Size



## Beecraze (Oct 12, 2012)

Pints and qts. work for us.


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

Bumping this as I have a similar question. My relatives are looking to bottle some honey from their small apiary near Houston. 

This will be to give family and friends, mostly local, some shipped to another state.

Should they go for glass? plastic?

What are the most common sizes? 12oz? 16 oz and 32oz?

Thank you


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Anything that will be shipped should go in a plastic container.


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

JWPalmer said:


> Anything that will be shipped should go in a plastic container.


Thank you @JWPalmer

Any advice on sizing is welcome


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I do just pints and Quarts , Not sure I would eat Honey out of plastic.
I have seen some years the pints go faster and some years the Quarts. odd thing to watch.
I just look for sales in the christmas time frame on jars and get 20-30 boxes.
Many of the folks I sell to can reuse the jar so that in my mind helps with trash. Some bring them back.


If your family and friends are into recycling ask them to "bring" thier own, and fill from a 5 gal bucket.
Pull out the jars cost and washing labor and cut them a deal. Saves you the time to buy, haul, store, wash , sell.
Weigh up your standard size, back out the container and come up with an per ounce price then weigh in the empties and weigh out the fulls.

GG


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

GG; This year I would not like the traffic and contact that would come with the BYO bottling gig!

Will have to see if Costco/Walmart uses the canning jars as a loss leader this year. Maybe canning jars will be like bread yeast.


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

Gray Goose said:


> I do just pints and Quarts , Not sure I would eat Honey out of plastic.
> I have seen some years the pints go faster and some years the Quarts. odd thing to watch.
> I just look for sales in the christmas time frame on jars and get 20-30 boxes.
> Many of the folks I sell to can reuse the jar so that in my mind helps with trash. Some bring them back.
> ...


Thank you. I do not think it will be practical for the family and friends to bring their own container, as some as a distance away from the apiary.

So you recommend glass over plastic? I understand that glass is more expensive to ship than plastic, but can it be shipped safely, if wrapped securely, lets say from TX to NY?

Thank you


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

crofter said:


> GG; This year I would not like the traffic and contact that would come with the BYO bottling gig!
> 
> Will have to see if Costco/Walmart uses the canning jars as a loss leader this year. Maybe canning jars will be like bread yeast.


Thank you


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

How about a container recommendation for comb?

Thank you


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I do not ship my honey, it is quite heavy. Sorry if My advice is less than optimal.
I do like glass, and mostly market local.

to me if it was that far away the shipping cost could be used to buy more local honey, illiogical to ship..


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

crofter said:


> GG; This year I would not like the traffic and contact that would come with the BYO bottling gig!
> 
> Will have to see if Costco/Walmart uses the canning jars as a loss leader this year. Maybe canning jars will be like bread yeast.


I some what meant family and friends who would be over any way. By Fall this Isolation will be fading.

GG


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

If I were selling comb honey, I would use the contaners specifically made for it, and use the cutter that is sold to cut the squares. For family and friends, I use the cheap Rubbemaid flat containers I get at the supermarket. They hold half of a medium frame. The lid is not tight enough for shipping, so it is strictly hand delivery. For chunk comb honey, wide mouth pint mason jars.

GG, honey from one's own bees makes a great gift. The cost of shipping is a secondary concern. Making sure it arrives with all the honey still in the jar and not in the box is paramount.


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

Gray Goose said:


> I do not ship my honey, it is quite heavy. Sorry if My advice is less than optimal.
> I do like glass, and mostly market local.
> 
> to me if it was that far away the shipping cost could be used to buy more local honey, illiogical to ship..


Thank you! Your advice is very valuable. I appreciate it.


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

JWPalmer said:


> If I were selling comb honey, I would use the contaners specifically made for it, and use the cutter that is sold to cut the squares. For family and friends, I use the cheap Rubbemaid flat containers I get at the supermarket. They hold half of a medium frame. The lid is not tight enough for shipping, so it is strictly hand delivery. For chunk comb honey, wide mouth pint mason jars.
> 
> GG, honey from one's own bees makes a great gift. The cost of shipping is a secondary concern. Making sure it arrives with all the honey still in the jar and not in the box is paramount.



_GG, honey from one's own bees makes a great gift. The cost of shipping is a secondary concern. Making sure it arrives with all the honey still in the jar and not in the box is paramount_ Excellent point, this is exactly where we stand. My relatives have a small apiary, they want to share the honey and comb with friends and family first, maybe sell or donate some excess. I am sure many of their friends and family will be pleased to receive the honey from TX, like Mom's cooking, tastes good enough to ship across the world!

@jwpalmer Is this the sort of honeycomb cutter you are referring to https://www.dadant.com/catalog/m00937-4-1-8-inch-comb-honey-cutter-out-of-stock?gclid=CjwKCAjw5vz2BRAtEiwAbcVIL3RP96sfu_3cNnLsvGUbjuZoC1Gm3dGWjKb_hZ8mV-wifcpKhHxN4xoCup4QAvD_BwE

Thank you


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

> @jwpalmer Is this the sort of honeycomb cutter you are referring to https://www.dadant.com/catalog/m009...ZoC1Gm3dGWjKb_hZ8mV-wifcpKhHxN4xoCup4QAvD_BwE
> 
> Thank you


Yep.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

We send honey to many relatives for Christmas. We find that some 1 lb. queenline plastic jars fit nicely in the small USPS flat rate boxes. Some of them don't fit well, they are too fat, so make sure before you buy. 

We fit the honey and a 2 oz tin of a beeswax salve we make in there, and it ships for about $8.00. Not "worth it" except for gifting, but it is always appreciated.


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

Good day, 

I tried to order about 24 queenline glass jars 8, 16 and 32 oz each to be shipped from one of the major suppliers located in PA, to be shipped to the Houston, TX area. 

However, the freight, whether just regular UPS ground or a pallet shipped by truck is about the same cost as the glass jars, a couple of hundred dollars!

Any thoughts on finding local sources (Houston TX area) for queenline or similar glass jars (maybe 12 8oz and 12 16oz)

Thank you


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 7, 2019)

I was able to get some queenline and other shaped glass jars from a local bee keeper who has a store, and orders from the big bee keeping suppliers.

The prices were reasonable, some were catalog prices, others were a bit higher than catalog prices, e.g. from Mann Lake.

Thank you for your help


----------

